# Looking for a paddle holster



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

Well couple years back bought my wife a nice nylon paddle holster for her p345 shown here http://www.handgunforum.net/showpost.php?p=90283&postcount=15 but that manuf appears to have gone by the way side. Does anyone know of any naufs of similar holster products? I have started to dig through google but not happy with the results so far.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How much are you willing to spend?
It's my personal rule-of-thumb that an effective holster will cost almost 1/3 of the cost of the gun it carries (more or less).
There are lots of really good commercially-made paddle holsters out there. There are lots of even better custom-made ones, too.
Start by assigning a value, or a budget. Then ask again, but provide your price-point.


----------



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> How much are you willing to spend?
> It's my personal rule-of-thumb that an effective holster will cost almost 1/3 of the cost of the gun it carries (more or less).
> There are lots of really good commercially-made paddle holsters out there. There are lots of even better custom-made ones, too.
> Start by assigning a value, or a budget. Then ask again, but provide your price-point.


I'm not quite the price is no object type but $80-90 seems like it should be sufficient for what I would like. I'm not looking for custom tooled and molded leather after all


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rahlquist said:


> I'm not quite the price is no object type but $80-90 seems like it should be sufficient for what I would like. I'm not looking for custom tooled and molded leather after all


For high-quality ready-made stuff, see Galco at: http://www.usgalco.com/
For reasonably-priced, custom made work, a look at Bob Mernickle's paddle holsters at: http://www.mernickleholsters.com/
I have, use, and can recommend Mernickle's paddle-holster rigs, and I believe that they're still within your price range.


----------

